# Melco EMT Boot Disk - NEED!!!



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi There, unfortunaly when i started my Melco EMT 10T/4 today, i'ved got the message Disk Boot Read Error...

I'ved tried another floopy drive ( Yes I still have new one's spare  ) but the error persists!

So, it can only be the boot disk, the problem is that i can't find the boot disk files anywere in the internet and my machine is STOPPED!!!

Does any one have the files that can send my a copy?

Regards,

NC


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, someone alredy send me the files, my problema now is that I only have HD Disks asd Melco says that Boot Disk's can only be maid with DS/DD Disks...

Does Anyone knows another way to solve this?

Best Regards, 

NC


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Can please somebody help me? I have my machine stopped for 3 days and lot's of work to do... Melco doesn't anwser my emails and my customers are asking for their produts...

Please, please, please!!!

Regards,

NC


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

did you ever get this fixed?


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Bigmacatac said:


> did you ever get this fixed?


Unfortunaly no... My machine is still stoped!


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

like you i tried a hd/ds disc and got nothing.

you can try ebay and look for some ds/dd discs. or go to a usb substitute also found on ebay.

Melco still sells the emt boot disks pn is 11572-03.


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Bigmacatac said:


> like you i tried a hd/ds disc and got nothing.
> 
> you can try ebay and look for some ds/dd discs. or go to a usb substitute also found on ebay.
> 
> Melco still sells the emt boot disks pn is 11572-03.


 Hi, how did you fix the problem then?


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

nunoc said:


> Hi, how did you fix the problem then?


We found a ds/dd disk to copy the files to.

regular copying would not work so i backed up (xp pro o/s) the floppy onto the C:\

and restored to the other floppy.

i now have plenty of boot disks, verified each disk to boot the emt10t.

if you pm me i can send you a copy of the .bkf (backup file) i tried to upload here but it won't allow it.


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, almost tree weeks later i'ved found what was the problem of my Melco EMT 10/4T...

For some reason the machine auto reset the internal configurations and didn't accept the boot disk!

Solution: Enter the main configurations ( See manual steps with first power on ) and configure the machine type!

Now I can use even HD Disks for Boot!

Thank you all for the support.

Best Regards

NC


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

great glad you got it worked out.


----------



## fyrm bordados (Dec 24, 2013)

nunoc said:


> Well, almost tree weeks later i'ved found what was the problem of my Melco EMT 10/4T...
> 
> For some reason the machine auto reset the internal configurations and didn't accept the boot disk!
> 
> ...


holasoy de bs as y tengo la emt 10t parada mas de 1 año por no tener el boot disk me podrias pasar por mail los archivos por favor [email protected]


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

I am desperately in need of EMT 10T boot disk, can someone please help me!


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there!

EMT 10T - Single Head

EMT_10T_EMT1 - Download - 4shared

EMT 10/4T - 4 Head's

EMT_10-4_EMT_10-4T - Download - 4shared

Best Regards

NC


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you Nunoc for the downloads but unfortunately I am still getting "NOT BOOT DISK" message, used 720kb floppy DD. Changed floppy drives, went through FIRST POWER ON but still getting same message. Still need help!!


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

In witch operating system are you making the disk?


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

I am using Windows 7.


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

How do you format the disk? Like regular floopy disk?

I'm asking because Windows 7 doesn't format 720kb disks.

Regards

NC


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

By using Format a:/n:9/t:80


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, your doing the right way then... Have you tryed with another floopy?


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

I have tried about 5 disks, no joy. Still open to suggestions and help.

Regards
Clem


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, there's no other thing i can suggest...

If it's a floopy disk ou drive problem you can try update your system to USB...


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you for your help, will update you should I find a solution.

Regards
clem


----------



## cababa (Jun 11, 2014)

dear friends
how can format usb into 720kb using xp? if you can help please!


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

format a: / f: 720


----------



## cababa (Jun 11, 2014)

Dear nunoc, thanks for your reply, i need a Usb boot disk for melco emt, so im trying to format USB but i have an error, my machine is still stoped.

so how can i do the Usb Booter disk.

i apreciate your reply


----------



## cababa (Jun 11, 2014)

i have this error: boot read error trying network error somebody knows whats happening?

resgards


----------



## nunoc (Feb 21, 2009)

Try another pen drive...


----------



## karub79 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi There, unfortunaly when i started my Melco EMT 10T/4 today, i'ved got the message memory cleared, now when I start the machine after 8 stiches it keep saying check bobbin, how can I stop this,thanks


----------



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

karub79 said:


> Hi There, unfortunaly when i started my Melco EMT 10T/4 today, i'ved got the message memory cleared, now when I start the machine after 8 stiches it keep saying check bobbin, how can I stop this,thanks


im here looking for the usb boot problem just to make a spare 

karub
go into the options and turn bobbin control off 
there are sensers i have had mine removed just means you have to check bobbin more often


----------



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi all I have spent considerable time on this trying a lot of different types of USB's formatting ways (well over 2 months ) sounds daft but I needed a spare and I eventually got someone to write a programme to do it 
I now have now a small quantity of boot USB's 1gig all tested and boot on my machine Melco
10/4t properly formatted. At 720 ready to boot or as a spare just for file transfer 
I now keep one just to boot and use others to transfer files to the machine 
If any one is stuck or needs one posting out I will gladly send one to help if you cover the postage 
Or you could send me a USB's I will format it 

(Nb this is not promoting but help with USB's please remove if not allowed)


----------



## ernie671 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi I am looking for the same thing. I need a boot disk for my EMT 10/4t Melco can someone help. Having a problem getting in touch with Melco. I willing to buy one but i need it sent to my P.O box 326680 hagatna Guam 96932. I live on an island. So the USPS is the cheapest way to get thing ship.


----------



## 3rine23 (Mar 24, 2017)

TOPLOGO said:


> Hi all I have spent considerable time on this trying a lot of different types of USB's formatting ways (well over 2 months ) sounds daft but I needed a spare and I eventually got someone to write a programme to do it
> I now have now a small quantity of boot USB's 1gig all tested and boot on my machine Melco
> 10/4t properly formatted. At 720 ready to boot or as a spare just for file transfer
> I now keep one just to boot and use others to transfer files to the machine
> ...


Hi, I have a 10/4T and need a boot USB. Are you still able to provide or point me in the right direction. When using the old floppy boot disk it reads "No Boot Disk." Will be upgrading to the usb floppy drive emulator.


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

nunoc said:


> Hi there!
> 
> EMT 10T - Single Head
> 
> ...


Hi Nunoc, which software does one use to open and download RSA files for Melco emt 10t f1.
Thanks


----------



## galejomesa (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello friends. I need the melco emc 10/4 boot disk. Help me please. Im from Medellín Colombia. Thanks.


----------



## frolito (Feb 6, 2014)

descargalo es autoextraible al diskette o usb
EMT
https://www.4shared.com/file/piMb_3N4ce/EMT_10-4_EMT_10-4T.html 
EMC
https://www.4shared.com/file/9TYe9uzD/EMC10_10-4.html


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a EMT10T singal head and need a boot disc. Please tell me the price and I will send you the money I really need this as soon as posable. Thank You David Tate 817 739 3465 [email protected]


----------



## frolito (Feb 6, 2014)

melco emt10t

https://www.4shared.com/file/wIV2wgvEba/EMT_10T_EMT1.html


----------



## extragreen (Feb 6, 2017)

Bigmacatac said:


> We found a ds/dd disk to copy the files to.
> 
> regular copying would not work so i backed up (xp pro o/s) the floppy onto the C:\
> 
> ...


Do you still have the boot disc files?
Thank you


----------



## bridgetortega (May 1, 2021)

nunoc said:


> Hi there!
> 
> EMT 10T - Single Head
> 
> ...


Nancy,
I really need the EMT 10/4T files. Is there any way you can email them to me? Please please please!
Bridget


----------



## ornato.ventas (2 mo ago)

bridgetortega said:


> Nancy,
> I really need the EMT 10/4T files. Is there any way you can email them to me? Please please please!
> Bridget


if you have the files please send me [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here is the set of disks for past/present/future seekers


----------

